# 1st attempt at face casting.



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

The video was of Bob's cast, here is my finished cast:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That turned out well Do you need to put anything on the person's skin to protect it and help with the de-molding before applying alginate?


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Well, we actually scrubbed our faces pretty good and used a hair conditioner with cholesterol in it so our eyebrows and eyelashes wouldn't stick. Other than that, the alginate makes for a very easy removal.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you use a mold release on the face cast before you poured in the Ultracal 30?
Did you have any problems with the area around the nostrils?


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Nope, no mold release. We didn't have any problems with the nostrils at all. We just kept them clear so Bob could breathe (we tested breathing through straws and it was not as practical as it sounds) and we plugged the holes with ultracal later. The de-molding process was actually very easy and we had no trouble with any given areas. There were 4 of us de-molding at the same time and it was like kids at Christmas.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice job.


----------

